# Latest project! $200 Sportsman 500



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Not that i needed another project but i just picked up another one! Its a 99 Polaris Sportsman 500. Engine was rebuilt at a dealership a year before the previous owner parked it. One owner machine, i've know it since it was new. Was told something was wrong and it wouldnt run. Got it running the first night. Found a crack in the carb diaphragm and replaced it. Completely serviced it, new wheel bearings in the front. Took it out on the first run last night and i think the old girl is gonna work out! Not sure whether to keep it as a back up/ snow plower or to sell it.

Heres the kicker, odometer shows 10,760 miles! On top of that there was two years he ran it with out a working speed sensor. So a 13yr old machine - one year not driving - two years odo not working = 10 years to get to 10,760 or 1,076 miles a year. so if the odo had been working all 12 years it was running, it would show close to 13,000 miles!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice buy for sure!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats a lot of miles...or is it? My Sportsmans, all 2004s, have 1500 miles on one 400, 1000 on the 600 twin, and only 300 on the 400 that was sitting for 5 or 6 years in my garage.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Yea 13,000 is a ton of miles. I can only hope i can get that many miles out of my rancher. Its almost to its first thousand! haha


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

It should be ok...other than drive belts, I've only ever had to replace a stuck thermostat in the 600. Very reliable machines.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Not bad for the price. I have almost 3000 on my 04 rancher with over 1000 hours. And it gets used hard. Never couldnt plow a storm. Towed 2000lbs no problem. Good luck with.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn your toolbox must be a little smaller than mine. Were you able to close the tailgate? I was like an inch short with one of my Sportsmans in my RC/LB


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

2006Sierra1500;1642592 said:


> Damn your toolbox must be a little smaller than mine. Were you able to close the tailgate? I was like an inch short with one of my Sportsmans in my RC/LB


Might be. If the polaris didnt have a bumper on the front itd fit. Its real close to being able to close the tailgate. My honda just fits with the tailgate closed.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Update, knew that the rear disc was on its last leg but later found that the rear caliper developed a leak. Parked it for a bit and while looking at my options (brake parts are outrageous on these things) I found a parts wheeler!! Traded some work on another fourwheeler for the parts one! turns out this was actually a nice fourwheeler right up until they hit a tree with it! haha The parts one had the HO engine in it so I decided to swap that, the rear brakes and some other misc parts. Turning into a decent little wheeler!

Heres the plow build for it -> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148222

Heres the parts one when I brought it home.


----------

